
Treadmill Desk Update - aaronbrethorst
http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/12/treadmill-desk-update.html
======
jhacks
That's pretty awesome. I'm all for treadmill desk. I converted my desk at home
to a standing desk. I would do a treadmill, but don't have the room. If only I
could stand while at work though... I hate sitting all day.

